# Interesting Read End of OM and Affair



## Roll Tide (Nov 4, 2013)

Wayward Wife's affair and OM come to a bad ending...

Attorney: Glen Burnie shooting was self-defense - For the Record - Capital Gazette Communications


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

What a tragedy that a simple "friendship" could lead to this..........


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah, that wayward wife. Now she has to live with knowing that she's the cause of the death of her "friend".


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't think anyone here will shed any tears for the O/M.
But at the same time, BS is facing a potential life in prison and being separated from his wife (via prison bars) Hope he wins in court.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I feel absolutely nothing for the man that got shot. Personally if this happened more often maybe the "players" would think twice about pursuing married women.


----------



## PappyJack (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm going to go to the contrary on this, but only because I've seen things like this happen. A lot.

First, think of it as 'evolution in action'. The idiot kept coming after the husband pointed a gun at his chest.
That falls under the 'too stupid to live' rule.

But as to him being a player etc. 
Maybe so. Maybe not.


Woman who cheat lie. 
Amazing.

She could easily have told the other man she was in an abusive relationship, that her husband was holding her prisoner, etc. 

I've heard dozens of totally believable stories from WW over the years, all of which would lead a normal, honest, well meaning man to try to rescue the damsel in distress.
Even to the point of going up against an armed man.
Heck, one of maybe a dozen times I've been told this, it was actually true...
So I hold her 100% responsible in this case, but the boyfriend qualifies for a Darwin award.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

You know I think he got what he had coming. You mess with another persons spouse and your roll the dice. Its all up for grabs when you decide to play this game. 

Clay


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Seems she invited the OM to move into the "basement" for a few months to help her take care of her kids when her reg 'kid minder' was involved in a car accident. 

The OM was a friend of the kid-minder (her brother). He only left when the Hub forced him out upon his return. 

The OM was (code word approaching) wearing a hoodie when he broke into the house and was shot.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

This case is ridiculous.

A man doesn't have a duty to retreat in his own home, and there was obviously no time to call 911. The homeowner ordered the man to leave repeatedly and the OM forced his way into his home. It doesn't matter that the BH did not see a weapon because *he has no way to know if the OM had a hidden weapon on him*. 

Based on the facts in the article, its a clear case of self defense. The County Attorney in my city would NEVER have filed charges in the first place.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> This case is ridiculous.
> 
> A man doesn't have a duty to retreat in his own home, and there was obviously no time to call 911. The homeowner ordered the man to leave repeatedly and the OM forced his way into his home. It doesn't matter that the BH did not see a weapon because *he has no way to know if the OM had a hidden weapon on him*.
> 
> Based on the facts in the article, its a clear case of self defense. The County Attorney in my city would NEVER have filed charges in the first place.


:iagree: Exactly ugh don't even get me started.

If someone there has half a brain, they will drop this.
But with the people you have in office...


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's like the guy who was sent to jail because his gun jammed and they called it an automatic weapon.

Wisconsin - Owner of broken rifle jailed because of misfire - Stormfront


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

The title of this thread makes it seem like the reason for shooting him was the alleged affair. The wife denied any affairs so the guy could have been just a crazy stalker and nothing more.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Affair or deluded stalker, he should not have been there ar 2am.

Why was he there at 2am?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> This case is ridiculous.
> 
> A man doesn't have a duty to retreat in his own home, and there was obviously no time to call 911. The homeowner ordered the man to leave repeatedly and the OM forced his way into his home. It doesn't matter that the BH did not see a weapon because *he has no way to know if the OM had a hidden weapon on him*.
> 
> Based on the facts in the article, its a clear case of self defense. The County Attorney in my city would NEVER have filed charges in the first place.


Is it legal to carry a concealed weapon in Maryland? I believe it's legal in Virginia, so close enough for people to forget when they cross state lines.


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 4, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> Is it legal to carry a concealed weapon in Maryland? I believe it's legal in Virginia, so close enough for people to forget when they cross state lines.


It is legal but extremely difficult to get a concealed carried permit in Maryland. Maryland is a very Blue state.

There is no excuse for cheating. It is common for a service man's wife to cheat on him while he is deployed. That is sad but true. It sounds as if this is what the man's wife had done.

The OM broke into the husbands house foolishly, and was killed for it. He was given fair warning. I am not sad at all about what happened to the OM.


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 4, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Affair or deluded stalker, he should not have been there ar 2am.
> 
> Why was he there at 2am?


Bars close at 2AM in MD. He was probably getting some liquid courage and wanting the WS.


----------



## BK23 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Re: Interesting Read End of OM and Affair*



tom67 said:


> It's like the guy who was sent to jail because his gun jammed and they called it an automatic weapon.
> 
> Wisconsin - Owner of broken rifle jailed because of misfire - Stormfront


You know stormfront is a neo-nazi/white supremacist site?


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

BK23 said:


> You know stormfront is a neo-nazi/white supremacist site?


Oops! I hope no one here is reading that stuff as they are disgusting people... I'm sure Tom67 just stubbled upon it via Google.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

sandc said:


> I feel absolutely nothing for the man that got shot. Personally if this happened more often maybe the "players" would think twice about pursuing married women.


So, it's okay for a husband to blow away the guy who's sleeping with his wife?
Like they did in the good old, barbaric days...yeah?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

davecarter said:


> So, it's okay for a husband to blow away the guy who's sleeping with his wife?
> Like they did in the good old, barbaric days...yeah?


Well, you missed the part where he broke in the door,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I guess he could have called nine one one while he took a beating. Naw, that would just be stupid.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> Well, you missed the part where he broke in the door,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I guess he could have called nine one one while he took a beating. Naw, that would just be stupid.


No I read all of it...I'm calling sandc on his specific post that men pursuing married women are fair game for a .38.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The shooter should have called 911 as soon as the OM started shouting from the yard. If the police hadn't arrived by the time the OM broke in, the shooter was well within his rights to shoot the intruder in self-defense The OM was a complete idiot, whether or not he was cheating with the shooter's wife. He didn't "deserve" to die, but created a situation where he put himself at risk of it!


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

davecarter said:


> No I read all of it...I'm calling sandc on his specific post that men pursuing married women are fair game for a .38.


I kind of took his post that way too. Some people on here are a bit too hard on waywards. Yes they excercise poor judgment, and some are just bad people in general all the way through. However, they don't deserve death for that. 

I don't really subscribe to the fact the the OM/OW/Player is to blame. All of the blame and responsibility belongs on the spouse that decided to stray. They are the ones that ultimately made the decision to break their vows to the BS.

In this scenario though none of it matters. If someone breaks into your house at 2 a.m. threatens you, and refuses to leave you should shoot them.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Re: Interesting Read End of OM and Affair*



davecarter said:


> So, it's okay for a husband to blow away the guy who's sleeping with his wife?
> Like they did in the good old, barbaric days...yeah?


Basically yes.


----------



## PappyJack (Nov 1, 2013)

davecarter said:


> So, it's okay for a husband to blow away the guy who's sleeping with his wife?
> Like they did in the good old, barbaric days...yeah?


The 'old barbaric days' were a heck of a lot more peaceable, and plain old pleasant compared today. I lived then, and guess what, everyone from that time would consider today barbaric.

Modern people feel enlightened. History will call us decadent. 

Heck, back in the old barbaric days, almost anyone could get a carry weapon permit. Almost nobody did. Why bother?
We didn't start locking houses till the 60's, locking cars till the 70's and being afraid to walk the streets till the 90's. 
Now all the streets look like combat zones with armored and closed business.








Married but Happy said:


> The shooter should have called 911 as soon as the OM started shouting from the yard. If the police hadn't arrived by the time the OM broke in, the shooter was well within his rights to shoot the intruder in self-defense The OM was a complete idiot, whether or not he was cheating with the shooter's wife. He didn't "deserve" to die, but created a situation where he put himself at risk of it!


I suppose you have never called 911.
It doesn't work like that. You call 911 because someone is 'making a disturbance' and first, you get put on hold, then you get to argue with someone about why you called. About 10 minutes later, they come to the conclusion you KNOW the person, then they roll car, code 2 or lower priority.
30 minutes later a car comes, and assuming the guy has wandered off, they arrest you for a domestic.
Yes, they arrest the homeowner.
If you know the guy, then it is a domestic dispute. If the wife says 'there was no argument' you get fined for a false 911 call.
A neighbor 4 houses away called the police on a loud party. I mean window rattling drunken screaming affair at 2 in the morning.
The cops showed up an hour later. Ignored the still drunken screaming bash next to his house, arrested him for being 'argumentative'. Held him for three days, no charges.

Here in California they can hold anyone for 72 hours. It mostly gets used on guys with no criminal record.

Not everyone lives in your neighborhood.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> The shooter should have called 911 as soon as the OM started shouting from the yard. If the police hadn't arrived by the time the OM broke in, the shooter was well within his rights to shoot the intruder in self-defense The OM was a complete idiot, whether or not he was cheating with the shooter's wife. He didn't "deserve" to die, but created a situation where he put himself at risk of it!


It's only in retrospect that it's clear the that shooter should have (or would have been better off) to call 911 when the OM was shouting in the yard.

The shooter had no reason to believe that the idiot shouting in his yard would break into his house and threaten him. Once the break-in happened, there was not enough time to call 911.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

sandc said:


> I feel absolutely nothing for the man that got shot. Personally if this happened more often maybe the "players" would think twice about pursuing married women.


This, 10 times over. No sympathy for the OM or the WW.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

BK23 said:


> You know stormfront is a neo-nazi/white supremacist site?


I just picked it for the link didn't know one of many links never heard of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

If they waste tax payer money on this in this economy they should be fired.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I feel sorry for the guy especially if he was deployed in a combat zone. I mean to have to take life to do a job and then come home thinking that its now safe ...only to have to take a life yet again.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> The shooter should have called 911 as soon as the OM started shouting from the yard. If the police hadn't arrived by the time the OM broke in, the shooter was well within his rights to shoot the intruder in self-defense The OM was a complete idiot, whether or not he was cheating with the shooter's wife. He didn't "deserve" to die, but created a situation where he put himself at risk of it!


I agree. You ALWAYS call 911. It won't bring the police in time. You do it to shut down this claim. "I dialed 911, but the police didn't come in time."

I go disagree with the prosecutions claim regarding arming yourself before checking the door at 2AM. "Who does this?" A lot of people.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> The shooter should have called 911 as soon as the OM started shouting from the yard. If the police hadn't arrived by the time the OM broke in, the shooter was well within his rights to shoot the intruder in self-defense The OM was a complete idiot, whether or not he was cheating with the shooter's wife. He didn't "deserve" to die, but created a situation where he put himself at risk of it!



I guess saying that he asked for it might be a bit unPC these days.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> I agree. You ALWAYS call 911. It won't bring the police in time. You do it to shut down this claim.


We will disagree on this because all situations are different. Male ego tends to make some people think they can diffuse situations.

I called 911 on the cops in one instance.

There was a murder suicide in an adjacent apartment and I came damn close to hitting a cop with a bat or getting shot. 911 was the furthest thing from my mind, when I heard someone enter my apartment unannounced.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> We will disagree on this because all situations are different. Male ego tends to make some people think they can diffuse situations.
> 
> I called 911 on the cops in one instance.
> 
> There was a murder suicide in an adjacent apartment and I came damn close to hitting a cop with a bat or getting shot. 911 was the furthest thing from my mind, when I heard someone enter my apartment unannounced.


He was breaking in there was no time for 911 by the time they would come he would be dead.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

sandc said:


> Basically yes.


Then that makes a husband even weaker than he was before his wife hooked up with the OM.
He's shown he can't deal with the OM in a 'manly' way (pretty much in the way his WW sees the OM...as a 'man').

So he resorts to a gun.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Even in the People's Republic of Kalifornia you do not have to retreat if you are inside you house. If someone breaks into your house after you warn them not to, warn them you are armed, if they still break in and move toward you they are considered a threat. They heard you say to stay out, they heard you declare that you were armed. Or so says my firearms instructor.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sandc said:


> Even in the People's Republic of Kalifornia you do not have to retreat if you are inside you house. If someone breaks into your house after you warn them not to, warn them you are armed, if they still break in and move toward you they are considered a threat. They heard you say to stay out, they heard you declare that you were armed. Or so says my firearms instructor.


Many people in America have guns in their homes, yes?

In this case, wasn't it really, really stupid of OM to break into the house of the husband and his wife?

Was OM really the OM? Or was he just a delusional stalker?:scratchhead:


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

He was OM in a hoodie.


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

another tragedy:

Taglianetti found guilty in murder of superintendent - City & Region - The Buffalo News


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I agree. You ALWAYS call 911. It won't bring the police in time. You do it to shut down this claim. "I dialed 911, but the police didn't come in time."
> 
> I go disagree with the prosecutions claim regarding arming yourself before checking the door at 2AM. "Who does this?" A lot of people.


Call 911 after sigh. Feds have been teaching everyone to be a good victim for years. Just like all the people that depended on fima during katrina.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

tom67 said:


> He was breaking in there was no time for 911 by the time they would come he would be dead.


I know, I read the article. I was responding to LG and the "All." Male ego makes us think we can handle things that could be better handle by 911. WHEN the guy is yelling in the front yard I'd probably (most likely) say GTFO and not call 911. Sure, 911 MIGHT be a better option, but it isn't always the best, first or immediate answer.

I could have called 911, but when I heard what sounded like someone breaking into my apartment I grabbed a bat first not the phone.



Like I said, with examples, each situation is different, therefore I disagree with LG that *ALL* situations fit one pattern.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

davecarter said:


> Then that makes a husband even weaker than he was before his wife hooked up with the OM.
> He's shown he can't deal with the OM in a 'manly' way (pretty much in the way his WW sees the OM...as a 'man').
> 
> So he resorts to a gun.


This is just nonsense.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> I know, I read the article. I was responding to LG and the "All." Male ego makes us think we can handle things that could be better handle by 911. WHEN the guy is yelling in the front yard I'd probably (most likely) say GTFO and not call 911. Sure, 911 MIGHT be a better option, but it isn't always the best, first or immediate answer.
> 
> I could have called 911, but when I heard what sounded like someone breaking into my apartment I grabbed a bat first not the phone.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Essentially the wife cheated with a live-in male babysitter. Tragic.

Many facts are missing from the story and the public may never learn them. But from evolutionary point of view at 50,000 feet everyone understands what happened. 

I believe TAM does not permit posters to advocate violence to solve marital conflict. If I were a soldier in that situation I would have restrained the intruder physically until the police could arrive. That would have been more alpha than killing him.

If he truly believed the boyfriend was armed he could have threatened him the pistol and told him to leave.

I think we can all agree there wasn't time to put the OM on Cheaterville that night.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

kenmoore14217 said:


> another tragedy:
> 
> Taglianetti found guilty in murder of superintendent - City & Region - The Buffalo News


The OM was murdered in cold blood.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> Essentially the wife cheated with a live-in male babysitter. Tragic.
> 
> Many facts are missing from the story and the public may never learn them. But from evolutionary point of view at 50,000 feet everyone understands what happened.
> 
> ...


It was reasonable self defense I don't advocate violence either.
The buffalo case that was linked here was clearly murder.
This case was clearly self defense.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Many people in America have guns in their homes, yes?


In urban areas the rate is under 25% among the law abiding, in suburbia it is 50% and out in the countryside the rate is over 80%.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

OM (or whatever he was, but this is the likely scenario since he was demanding to speak to W) was a moron who got exactly what he deserved.

If you break into another person's property in the middle of the night you should be expecting that this will be the outcome.

And you rightly deserve it. No one should even have to explain why they used deadly force in such a situation.

The POS is obviously there for some violent purpose.

What the h**l do you think he busted through the door for?

A cup of coffee?


----------



## Roll Tide (Nov 4, 2013)

davecarter said:


> Then that makes a husband even weaker than he was before his wife hooked up with the OM.
> He's shown he can't deal with the OM in a 'manly' way (pretty much in the way his WW sees the OM...as a 'man').
> 
> So he resorts to a gun.


I don't know if you ever read _Rogue Warrior_ by Richard Marcinko. He was the founder of seal team #6.

What you are saying and what LongWalk have posted are really not based in reality. There is no shoot-out at high noon at the OK corral. You take care of business. You fight to win. The fight doesn't need to be fair.

If someone ever breaks into your house, you absolutely have the right to use deadly force to protect yourself and your family. The man who broke in at 2AM was a high class example of evolution going backwards.

LongWalk, would you use your Ninjitsu on the intruder? Would you use a vulcan nerve pinch to subdue him? Would you bring a knife to a gun fight?

Man breaks into your house.
He can get the upper hand on you.
He can kill you and rape your wife.

The protagonist in this case made sure none of that happened. He didn't take any chances. He protected his home and family against someone breaking in to his house. One less moron out of the gene pool.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

lol kick in my door at 2am (or anytime) and the same darn thing is going to happen.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"Man breaks into your house.
He can get the upper hand on you.
He can kill you and rape your wife."

This is the key fact.

Refusing to use any advantage at your disposal out of some sense of 'fairness' or noble desire to spare a life CAN indeed backfire and lead to disaster for you.

And I certainly don't think it is 'unmanly' to confront a person who has wronged you armed, even if a POS isn't armed, because of some idea of 'fairness'.

I am reminded of one of my favorite lines from the movie Unforgiven.

When Gene Hackman's character criticizes Will Munny (Clint Eastwood) about shooting an unarmed man, he responds with this...

"Maybe he should have armed himself, if he's gonna decorate his place with my friend."

My point being, if you set out to F with another person's life and family, maybe you should consider the possibility that some people are simply not going to tolerate it and might POSSIBLY take their response to a SERIOUS level.

And in those cases, even though I do not advocate killing or maiming the POS AP, I will not feel any sorrow for you.

POS brought that situation entirely onto themselves.

Rule number one in this life should be the Golden Rule. 

Choose to ignore it and you deserve what you get.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

that is why i have my .45 next to me all the time. the main rule i now live by it is better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

terrence4159 said:


> that is why i have my .45 next to me all the time. the main rule i now live by it is better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


You will at least be alive to face a bogus charge.


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

Put me on the jury. He walks


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

let's be "real" here, people usually don't get killed over a "friendship."


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

cledus_snow said:


> let's be "real" here, people usually don't get killed over a "friendship."


The alleged affair should not be the reason for the shooting though. If that's the case he will go to jail for sure possibly facing murder charges.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

CouldItBeSo,

You're right...IF the shooting had been simply about the A.

But, in this particular case, I think the fact that POS violently broke through his front door at 2AM should be the overriding issue.

The guy should not be prosecuted at all under these circumstances.

If anything, the fact that POS had an A with the WW and this led POS to actually have the balls to break through the front door SHOULD be evidence that the BH had every reason to believe this POS's irrational behavior was a direct threat to him and his family.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I think there will be too much pressure and they will drop this case.

Unless heaven forbid, it's an unregistered gun or something similar to save face.

Let's hope so at least.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

> The alleged affair should not be the reason for the shooting though. If that's the case he will go to jail for sure possibly facing murder charges.


my emphasis is on the fact that this man was there because this was obviously more than just a "friendship." him being there at 2 a.m. and not wanting to leave is what got him killed.

let's not forget the fact said person broke into the house. once you cross that threshold(invading personal property) you are fair game to whatever response is doled out.


----------

